# [consiglio] windows manager

## luna80

windows manager:...che cosa mi consigliate?

non kde...vorrei qualcosa di "leggero" ma anche carino,...insomma consigliatemi e ditemi le vostre opinioni e cosa usate voi.

grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> windows manager:...che cosa mi consigliate?
> 
> non kde...vorrei qualcosa di "leggero" ma anche carino,...insomma consigliatemi e ditemi le vostre opinioni e cosa usate voi.
> 
> 

 

La moda qui é FluxBox, ultimamente alcuni stanno migrando a fvwn (che però non é banale da configurare).

Anche WindowMaker comunque é leggero e bello a vedersi.

----------

## shev

Non dimenticare la ricerca sul forum: troverai topic come questo praticamente identici al tuo. Perchè replicare le informazioni, quando già esistono?  :Wink: 

Senza contare tutti gli altri topic in cui si paragona gnome a kde, si decantano le lodi di fluxbox etc etc.

Per il resto, benvenuta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

 *shev wrote:*   

> Non dimenticare la ricerca sul forum: troverai topic come questo praticamente identici al tuo. Perchè replicare le informazioni, quando già esistono? 
> 
> Senza contare tutti gli altri topic in cui si paragona gnome a kde, si decantano le lodi di fluxbox etc etc.
> 
> Per il resto, benvenuta 

 

...hai ragione...scusa   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xchris

aue! Shev...

non far scappare le poche donzelle del forum  :Laughing: 

ovviamente scherzo  :Very Happy: 

benvenuta luna.

ciao

----------

## Raffo

fluxbox, bello, veloce ed efficiente  :Wink: 

anche se fvwm è troppo bello...

----------

## Sparker

ultimamente apprezzo paracchio XFCE, piccolo e leggero (ma non quanto fluxbox):

qualche immagine

questo è il futuro: screenshot dalla versione cvs

----------

## nick_spacca

...

e non dimentichiamoci del magnifico WindowMaker!!!

----------

## Thundah

Sono d'accordo con Sparker, XFCE4 è una scheggia ed è molto carino.. inoltre con un tool (xfce4-menueditor) puoi modificare il menu del tasto destro (click su desktop)... not bad..

Mauro

----------

## fctk

ho provato XFCE qualche giorno fa, ma mi ha parecchio deluso: grafica orrenda (tipo gtk1). solo che dagli screenshot è parecchio meglio... boh

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

il mio preferito FVWM. screenshots

mi rendo conto forse che non e' proprio per principianti (IMHO)

----------

## shev

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non far scappare le poche donzelle del forum 
> 
> ovviamente scherzo 

 

Ci mancherebbe altro! Tanto abbaio ma non mordo  :Smile: 

Anche perchè credo che quel poll e i topic simili possano realmente esserle d'aiuto, è tutto materiale in più. Per il resto un caloroso benvenuto, ce ne vorrebbero di fanciulle in questo forum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aleksandra

Provoloni   :Laughing:    ciao a tutti eh sono viva  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Provoloni     ciao a tutti eh sono viva 

 

ehi...se sei viva dammi un parere femminile già che ci sei!!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Welcome luna.

[tristezza_mode  :Sad:  ]

In ambito linux, non ci sono molte donzelle

[/tristezza_mode  :Sad:  ]

Cmq.

Appena potrò posterò uno screenshot.

Il mio connubio è:

WindowMaker (bellissimo) + gestione desktop gnome + gdesklets

E me gusta assai!

----------

## shev

A proposito di screenshot, luna guarda questo topic, troverai molti dei nostri screenshot. Chissà che vedendo "dal vivo" i vari wm tu non possa trovare quello che fa per te  :Wink: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ehi...se sei viva dammi un parere femminile già che ci sei!!!   

 

Mi ero astenuta per un motivo molto semplice: hai esordito dicendo non voglio kde  :Smile:  a me piacciono le cose "pesanti"    :Confused: 

Ottimo suggerimento quello di shev, ci trovi spunti su qualunque cosa  :Wink:  buona lettura    :Shocked:   siamo a 22 pagine...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a me piacciono le cose "pesanti"   

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## paperp

..è di moda anche il bellissimo e leggero enlightenment , soprattutto adesso che è passato alle promettenti imlib2 con la release 0.16.7.1 , se non sbaglio già presente in Portage.

screenshot 1

screenshot 2 

screenshot 3

..tra l'altro adesso si pùo gestire le trasparenze indipentemente dal server grafico.  :Very Happy: Last edited by paperp on Fri Aug 27, 2004 9:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aleksandra

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non kde...vorrei qualcosa di "leggero" ma anche carino,...

 

fonderia... non le persone pesanti   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ciao luna80 penso che sei chi credo  :Very Happy:  . E saluto anche aleksandra che si riusente  :Very Happy:  . Come window manager ti consiglio di iniziare con wmaker

----------

## Jacco

Mi accodo a chi preferisce xfce(4!!!!!): comodo, leggero e veloce!

Anche WindowMaker non è affatto male: se ci si aggiungono rox e le icone forse è anche meglio di Xfce. Enlightenment lo provato un po' ma ho cominciato presto ad odiarlo...  :Laughing:  Fluxbox è un po'troppo rigido... meglio Openbox che è più aperto  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *Jacco wrote:*   

> Fluxbox è un po'troppo rigido... meglio Openbox che è più aperto 

 

 :Question: 

Che vuol dire che fluxbox è "troppo rigido"? Open-box mi sembra più "aperto" solo di nome  :Smile: 

----------

## Yoghi

ma al povero ROX+METACITY nessuno pensa  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ciao luna80 penso che sei chi credo  . E saluto anche aleksandra che si riusente  . Come window manager ti consiglio di iniziare con wmaker

 

si sono chi credi!!!!!! ciaoooooo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zioponics

questi sono i miei wm preferiti :

1. Enlightenment , il nome dice tutto

2. Fluxbox

3. fvwm, ma solo con tanta panzienza   :Wink: 

aspettando e17...

----------

## egolf

Io ne ho provati un bel po' (come penso tutti), alla fine mi sono fermato su fvwm per due motivi

1) ho un portatile con poca ram, e quindi doveva essere qualcosa di leggero

2) volevo qualcosa di molto configurabile, di modo da ottenere alla fine un wm che facesse quello che voglio (anche se bisogna investire un po' di tempo)

se fossi in te ne proverei un paio,  fvwm incluso naturalmente  :Smile: 

(Benvenuta anche da parte mia)

----------

